# easytune6



## Werbowski (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey guys,
I`m having the same problem as David with the boost speed, so i thought i would update to the latest version, but every time i do this easy tune wont run because missing file ycc.dll ??


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: EasyTune6*



Werbowski said:


> Hey guys,
> I`m having the same problem as David with the boost speed, so i thought i would update to the latest version, but every time i do this easy tune wont run because missing file ycc.dll ??


 Hi Werbowski :thumb:

Need your full systems specs to help you better, also are all drivers up to date?


----------



## Werbowski (Jan 19, 2012)

OS: Windows 7 64bit (Version 6.1.7601 service pack 1 build 7601)
Processor: AMD Phenom 11 x 4 965 Black Edition
Mobo: Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H (Bios version F3)
Ram: 4 GB

I think all my drivers are up to date, you need any more info?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Werbowski said:


> OS: Windows 7 64bit (Version 6.1.7601 service pack 1 build 7601)
> Processor: AMD Phenom 11 x 4 965 Black Edition
> Mobo: Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H (Bios version F3)
> Ram: 4 GB
> ...


 Your running energy saver and ET6, I think the energy saver is causing the issue. Try removing it, then install ET6. See if this fixes it, if so then you can re install the energy feature.


----------

